# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Unpaid] Anyone willing to make a map? What would you charge for it?

## StarPuruser

Hey, I am a DM and I am creating this lengthy D&D campaign that I would happily love a map for the overall world on a large scale. There is really just one island, but I would like a detailed version of what I could create on my own using Inkarnate which is kind of difficult to use for me. Otherwise, I would want reasonable detail for this island and am willing to pay a good amount for it, but I don't know what reasonable is on here so if you could notify what you regularly charge for something like this that would be great. I also at some point will need maps of the star systems that are nearby as this is a sci-fi/fantasy setting so space travel is a common event and I would need a space map at some point, but not yet. Right now it is just the island map. I would tell you details if we agree to it. Who is willing to take up this commision, please reply below? I like a semi-cartoony map style, but I am open to considering almost anything. Thanks ahead of time!

----------


## ThomasR

Hi StarPuruser,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio here and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## StarPuruser

Thanks for the offer, I would like to hear from more people to see other styles, but I am looking for two things I did not state beforehand: a labeled map with towns, landmarks, and roads/trails; a map with a distance reference and a legend because the idea is supposed to be more of a formal, modern-like map, but still a fantasy map.

----------


## Naima

Hi I might help in case should you like my styles, you can see them at this link ... 
You can contact me also on Deviant Art if you are interested sending me a note.

----------


## johnvanvliet

for a pseudo random generated map , i can pop one off in 30 min. 

here are a few examples :
http://forum.celestialmatters.org/vi....php?f=4&t=878


for example a hires ( 4096x2048 or 8192x4096 ) of this might be about $10 to $20 via pay-pal

----------


## StarPuruser

Another note, I am also looking for a physical copy and a pdf of this map that I can use in my games. I know this might increase cost with material prices, but I am interested in paying that. The randomly generated map and the view of the earth-like map is not what I am after. I want a more fantasy map than a realisitic one.

----------


## Naima

> Another note, I am also looking for a physical copy and a pdf of this map that I can use in my games. I know this might increase cost with material prices, but I am interested in paying that. The randomly generated map and the view of the earth-like map is not what I am after. I want a more fantasy map than a realisitic one.


On deviant art you can get a physical copy printed in the size and formats you like , it should be a small add on to the costs of the general commission .
If you post also a style you would like it could also help artists understand your needs.

----------


## StarPuruser

Thanks for that information: I am looking for a style similar to Inkarnate, but with a bit more originality and flow of aspects

----------

